

Detroit: Decaying, Depopulated, Bankrupt... and a Great Place to Build a Company - maxnuss
http://areyouahuman.com/detroit-decaying-depopulated-bankrupt-and-a-great-place-to-build-a-company/

======
pseudonym
>This cost of living calculator shows that you would need to make over $100k
in San Francisco to enjoy the same lifestyle that $60k gets you in the Motor
City.

So in return for my employer having an excuse to pay me $40k less, I get the
benefit of working in Detroit, ranking in at #2 on the list of "most dangerous
cities in the US" the last 2 years running[1] (beaten out only by Flint, a
mere hour's drive away to the north), with the additional side benefits of
"people question your sanity" and a complete lack of other people in my chosen
field, outside of coworkers, to meet up with locally, thus creating a
situation where if I was discontent with my job I'd need to move across the
country in one direction or another (after, presumably, having moved to go to
Detroit in the first place).

I can't help but feel like this is a sour grapes article overall. "We can't
afford to set up shop in California, but who wants to live there anyways? I'm
perfectly happy here where I'm 4 times more likely to be mugged and/or
murdered!"

[1] [http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/ucr/crime-in-
the-u.s/2012/p...](http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/ucr/crime-in-
the-u.s/2012/preliminary-annual-uniform-crime-report-january-
december-2012/tables/table-4-cuts/table_4_offenses_reported_to_law_enforcement_by_state_illinois_through_missouri_2012.xls)
\- Violent Crime divided by Population

